# Today I wrote a letter to my senator , you should to.



## sean (May 31, 2003)

Dear Senator ,

My name is Sean Lakin I have been a lifelong Oregon resident and sportsman after spending a lifetime growing up outdoors in Oregon I have come to respect the land and its creatures greatly I enjoy the shooting sports that the area offers and hunting opportunities that abound here .

I will now get to the point of this letter as I know you are a busy man , I find the attitude towards people such as me and the state of current legislation deeply disturbing concerning firearms ownership and restrictions that have been proposed on such ownership . I have done many hours of research on this issue and the only conclusion I can come to is that any and all of this proposed legislation can only be described as singling out and targeting honest law abiding citizens rights as free gun owners in a nation where these rights are guaranteed under our great constitution .

None of the proposed legislation will halt or curtail the violence that criminals perpetrate on us as a society the answer is not more restriction on lawful gun owners but far far less and much tougher sentences for those who actually commit a crime with a gun .

criminals don't take background checks or sit still for psychological evaluations or purchase their firearms through any channels you hope to control that's what makes them criminals .

please don't punish the law abiding citizens of Oregon with more touchy freely do nothing legislation and let other states in the union know together we are united against any further attacks on our second amendment .


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

sean said:


> Dear Senator ,
> 
> My name is Sean Lakin I have been a lifelong Oregon resident and sportsman after spending a lifetime growing up outdoors in Oregon I have come to respect the land and its creatures greatly I enjoy the shooting sports that the area offers and hunting opportunities that abound here .
> 
> ...


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

You might want to use spell check before you send it. Good letter.


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

Dchiefransom said:


> You might want to use spell check before you send it. Good letter.


I did :darkbeer:


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

sean said:


> I did :darkbeer:



I think you hit the "E" and "R" keys at the same time. Double keys happens to me a lot lately. Check out "touchy freely".


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

your right !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Damn it ,oh well I think he will get the idea


----------



## Silver Pine (Dec 9, 2005)

:thumbs_up 

Don't worry about it, it's a great letter, besides I'm sure most Senators and Representatives know what "touchy freely" means :wink: but then again...........


----------



## reflex shooter (Feb 23, 2004)

Silver Pine said:


> :thumbs_up
> 
> Don't worry about it, it's a great letter, besides I'm sure most Senators and Representatives know what "touchy freely" means :wink: but then again...........


Most Senators and Representatives with young teenage assistants and interns know what "touchy freely" means:secret:


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

Dear Senator ,

My name is Sean Lakin I have been a lifelong Oregon resident and sportsman after spending a lifetime growing up outdoors in Oregon I have come to respect the land and its creatures greatly I enjoy the shooting sports that the area offers and hunting opportunities that abound here .

I will now get to the point of this letter as I know you are a busy man , I find the attitude towards people such as me and the state of current legislation deeply disturbing concerning firearms ownership and restrictions that have been proposed on such ownership . I have done many hours of research on this issue and the only conclusion I can come to is that any and all of this proposed legislation can only be described as singling out and targeting honest law abiding citizens rights as free gun owners in a nation where these rights are guaranteed under our great constitution .

None of the proposed legislation will halt or curtail the violence that criminals perpetrate on us as a society the answer is not more restriction on lawful gun owners but far far less and much tougher sentences for those who actually commit a crime with a gun .

criminals don't take background checks or sit still for psychological evaluations or purchase their firearms through any channels you hope to control that's what makes them criminals .

please don't punish the law abiding citizens of Oregon with more touchy freely do nothing legislation and let other states in the union know together we are united against any further attacks on our second amendment .[/QUOTE]


----------

